# A different kind of music



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I sure love the sound of my new Flowmaster 40 series muffler:


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Not that it's bad in any way, but why do so many men find cars interesting?


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Boys have to have their toys
They don't grow out of them, they just get more expensive.
I have to say that's not a "proper" car
I had one of these (not this one) in my youth 
Great fun, mega bucks to keep on the road (8 mpg)




You have to have a Detroit V8 in there


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Chrythes said:


> Not that it's bad in any way, but why do so many men find cars interesting?


Not this man. I like my car (Honda CR-V) because it gets me comfortably from A to B. That's all!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Chrythes said:


> Not that it's bad in any way, but why do so many men find cars interesting?


 I think it is that men are from Mars, women are from Venus thing. Guys tend to like things that exhibit power, like that oldsmobile in the burnout video, but I would rather do a quarter mile run with it than a burnout, but the burnout is fun to watch. Another aspect of cars is the mechanical stuff and that many guys are rather gear-headed. I also like explosions, cannon blasts, etc. While combustion in an engine is not technically an explosion (if it is running right) but only a controlled burn, it has an explosive effect and so if you can hear it, it's more fun. Also nice to hear the rpms go up, not just watch the tachometer. Now my wife's only comment on the new exhaust is that the truck stinks after a run because the new parts are burning off some factory coating, oil or whatever. She couldn't care less about the sound, but I suspect she will say it's too loud once she goes for a ride with me, at least that was my daughter's reaction. My son loves it though and did the camera work for my video.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Chrythes said:


> Not that it's bad in any way, but why do so many men find cars interesting?


I don't know the answer to this, as I am a guy who doesn't drive. But I thought you were a guy?


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

As long as YOU and your son enjoy it


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

cwarchc said:


> As long as YOU and your son enjoy it


Exactly! And I guess so long as it doesn't persistently annoy someone else.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I've never been much interested in ground speed, and once off the ground, the faster the better, the quieter that all is, the better: but, I've always been funny that way.

Not that I have not had my moments in motor vehicles at, ahem, _well over the speed limit_, in my youth.

Some of the male's attraction to speed, power, etc. is about Darwinian selection: 
The male frontal lobe is not fully developed until about age 25 years.
The natural birth population is almost always exactly 50-50, male-female.
After age 25, that same generation is about 40% male / 60% female.

So what happened? The male fascination for speed, adrenaline thrills, has taken its fatal toll among a number of males between their late teens through early twenties, leaving, for the sake of world piece and propagation of the species, the slightly less reckless males to breed -- i.e. Basically, the more idiot males have killed themselves off by age 25 or earlier, or at least thinned the herd!

If you are female, I would imagine you would think of that as 'a good thing'


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you checked that your new muffler (we call them 'silencers' here in the UK, but then nearly EVERY part of a car has a different name on each side of the Atlantic) has the appropriate back pressure? I have know many 'enthusiasts' who have replaced the factory muffler for another that they think 'sounds' better. Unfortunately, engines are designed to run at optimum performance according to a certain back pressure created by the exhaust. Alter this back pressure and the performance of the car can suffer terribly. It might SOUND better, but it runs like a dog.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Chrythes said:


> Not that it's bad in any way, but why do so many men find cars interesting?


I've always wondered this as well, as I never have.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

That's just a horrible sound to me! 
I like my cars quiet and refined (like myself, lol) 
Probably why I enjoy driving around in this-


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Quiet cars for me too please. I don't want to turn every CD I listen to into a helicopter string quartet thankyouverymuch.


----------



## xuantu (Jul 23, 2009)

PetrB said:


> Some of the male's attraction to speed, power, etc. is about Darwinian selection:
> The male frontal lobe is not fully developed until about age 25 years.
> The natural birth population is almost always exactly 50-50, male-female.
> After age 25, that same generation is about 40% male / 60% female.
> ...


Interesting theory, but I shudder at the statistics...


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

quack said:


> Quiet cars for me too please. I don't want to turn every CD I listen to into a helicopter string quartet thankyouverymuch.


Nice example of a P5, is it your's?
If so I take off my hat to you :tiphat:

I'm off to the Classic car show at the NEC on Friday
Can't wait


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I have missed this thread until now. Good to see we have a few petrol-heads here. Nothing beats the sound of this normally aspirated 6 litre V12 motor. The very best of British.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

cwarchc said:


> Nice example of a P5, is it your's?
> If so I take off my hat to you :tiphat:
> 
> I'm off to the Classic car show at the NEC on Friday
> Can't wait


Yes it is mine, I've owned it 27 years and love it.
When I first got it, people couldn't understand why I should want such a car, now it's greatly admired.
Funny how times change.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Always liked these
Ever since when I was a youngster in the 60's my uncle came back with a P5b
Fabulous, in an 8 year olds eyes, with leather interior and that lovely V8 sound
His was a dark blue with a cream roof (funny how certain things stay in your memory?)
(can't help it, I'm a petrol head)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> Have you checked that your new muffler (we call them 'silencers' here in the UK, but then nearly EVERY part of a car has a different name on each side of the Atlantic) has the appropriate back pressure? I have know many 'enthusiasts' who have replaced the factory muffler for another that they think 'sounds' better. Unfortunately, engines are designed to run at optimum performance according to a certain back pressure created by the exhaust. Alter this back pressure and the performance of the car can suffer terribly. It might SOUND better, but it runs like a dog.


You folks do have some technically correct names such as dampeners for what we call shock absorbers when it is the springs that absorb the shock.

Backpressure is somewhat of a myth. Back pressure never helps, but scavenging of the cylinder is important. If too big of an exhaust is put on it can negatively affect scavenging and thus hurt power.

By the way, that muffler was too loud and was put on by a shop without their asking me. It has been corrected to a quieter but still very audible muffler.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I don't care about cars at all and I'm about as far as you'll get from one of those "dismantle the gender binary, maaaan" types.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

My project car is a 1977 Corvette. It has that low, throaty rumble that you get from a V8. Pictures later.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I had to get rid of that Flowmaster muffler as it was WAY TOO LOUD. I put in a Dynomax Super Turbo instead. Here is a comparison at idle. First 12 s is the Dynomax, next 12 seconds is the Flowmaster (obnoxiously loud just idling), then the Dynomax again with a couple throttle blips. Much better. Video is strung together, but all sound clips were standing about 5 feet from the tailpipe.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I hate cars. 

Don't get me wrong, I think many cars are beautiful pieces and I think over all they are a great invention, but I will never own one.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I hate cars.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think many cars are beautiful pieces and I think over all they are a great invention, but I will never own one.


I can understand because I find motorcycles fascinating and beautiful pieces but would never (again) ride one. No I didn't dump mine, but rode for a few years, but being older and wiser, and given all the crazy driving I see in this texting and touch screen day, I have no desire to get on a motorcycle. But I don't necessarily hate them.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Alright, let's keep on topic! This is supposed to be a music forum!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

A 'Deuce Coupe' is a 1932 Ford Model B Coupe (deuce being for the year). This was considered by many to be the definitive "hot rod" and featured an optional Ford flathead V8 engine when the car was introduced. A pink slip (mentioned in the lyrics) was the title to the car, named for the color of the paper then used in California vehicle ownership certificates.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

TallPaul said:


> I can understand because I find motorcycles fascinating and beautiful pieces but would never (again) ride one. No I didn't dump mine, but rode for a few years, but being older and wiser, and given all the crazy driving I see in this texting and touch screen day, I have no desire to get on a motorcycle. But I don't necessarily hate them.


I think it doesn't help for me that I live "by the Motor City" as well. I have quite the bad taste in my mouth because it sort of is the default and there is no alternative whatsoever. I dislike how the area was built because most parts are not proper for walking/biking/etc. Two of my major problems are the upkeep and the dependence.

Oh yeah, and, uh... music

http://api.ning.com/files/GTfAIob4R...Hy0hy9EZThN*qhBF9Kqs0MJs0O-XQJ/musicnotes.jpg


----------

